

Recent Over-The-Top Valuations Explored - speek
http://bostinnovation.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/techbubble.png

======
gte910h
I've always been shaky on why it makes good sense to assume that the simple
multiplication people do of startup share percentages X price they're
investing is a good rule for 100% of the company. ESPECIALLY with all the
liquidation preferences investors often get, it seems completely unsupported.

Are there alternate theories of valuation about?

